# clearing saws



## BC_Logger (Jul 6, 2010)

just looking for some thoughts on a new clearing saw. 

Im looking at the stihl 550k and the husqvarna 355fx looking for opinions 

and yes defiantly need the power of either two


----------



## Podaltura (Jul 7, 2010)

Both are great, but the Husky is more modern. It weight one k. less than the 550, and have much less vibs. than the 550. In the other side, the 355 have more mechanical parts (Strato), and the filter needs oil after cleaning. The harness is much better in the Husky (I have both harness), it´s more comfortable. For me, the Husky is the best option now.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a FS 550 and it really cuts the over 1" stuff. I get about 15-20 minutes from a tank of fuel. The 550 harness is very comfortable.

My 31 cc Honda goes 45 plus minutes on the same size tank, but really works for stuff over 3/4".


----------



## AZLOGGER (Jul 7, 2010)

BC_Logger said:


> just looking for some thoughts on a new clearing saw.
> 
> Im looking at the stihl 550k and the husqvarna 355fx looking for opinions
> 
> and yes defiantly need the power of either two



The Husqvarna 355fx is one bad ass clearing saw, I have 5 of them out with crews right now, and they say they cut 4"to 6"stuff with no problem. Expect about 30min run time on tank of fuel, 355fx 2lbs lighter than stihl 550k and 355fx $200.00 cheaper than stihl 550k. 
Thats about all I can help you with.


----------



## BC_Logger (Jul 8, 2010)

been hearing a lot of issues of reliability with the new 355 so went ahead and ordered a 550k will be hear tomorrow 

thanks


----------



## uptherivh (Sep 25, 2010)

*Clearing Saw right tool?*

Just did a search on the 550. And read through the post. Looking at the 550 to clear holly trees up to maybe 3 inches on my land. The hollies are in a pine stand with 16 -18 year old trees. Is a clearing saw what I should be looking at?


----------



## dancan (Sep 25, 2010)

uptherivh said:


> Just did a search on the 550. And read through the post. Looking at the 550 to clear holly trees up to maybe 3 inches on my land. The hollies are in a pine stand with 16 -18 year old trees. Is a clearing saw what I should be looking at?



Welcome aboard !
If you have a lot of holly a clearing saw is very efficient and no bending over .It will cut trees that are about 6" but they really shine at 4" and down !


----------



## uptherivh (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. It sounds like a good tool to have. I have been reading around and have found a few more threads with info all pointing the same way. Looks like a trip to the saw shop is in my future!


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 25, 2010)

those things look like they would be a ##### to run.


----------



## Ed*L (Sep 26, 2010)

056 kid said:


> those things look like they would be a ##### to run.



The fun factor goes away pretty quick with my old Husky 165r. 

Ed


----------

